

White House Says ‘Clunkers’ Rebate Plan Will Go On - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/01/business/01clunkers.html?hp

======
russell
In the 90's I worked on vehicle emissions inspections programs for several
states. A colleague of mine wondered if what we were doing was cost effective.
He found out that it was cheaper to buy all the high polluters that it was to
run the inspection programs. Of course nothing came of it because it would
have put us out of business.

~~~
hko
If the government was buying high-polluters, though, there would be 10x more
of them. People would keep them running and sell them to the government rather
than junking them.

------
DanielStraight
Stupid stupid crap waste of taxpayers' money.

